# King Kong Gun Vs the Whole Straw Hat Crew.



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

if Luffy sent such a move down on the crew, can Zoro, Sanji, Franky and the rest defend effectively against this force?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jun 18, 2015)

Before I answer that, I want people to note that the ground STOOD UP from the impact. Like literally horizontal became vertical Holy shit he left a crater.

Now to answer you question: If Zoro and Sanji have Gear 4 equivalents, then sure. Bad part would be that Zoro would slice up luffy's inflated rubber arm like a crazy ex slashes tires.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 18, 2015)

KKG vs Zoro....Zoro. 

Luffy's move ain't shabby, but Zoro sent a much larger mass of land flying far more casually.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> KKG vs Zoro....Zoro.
> 
> Luffy's move ain't shabby, but Zoro sent a much larger mass of land flying far more casually.



That mass wasn't covered with haki and coming from above at high speed tho.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 18, 2015)

> That mass wasn't covered with haki and coming from above at high speed tho.



I don't even want to attempt to analyse who has better haki between Luffy and Zoro. Haki is vague as fuck and Pica is not a proper measuring stick for Zoro's haki on account of being such a scrub. Logic dictates that Luffy should be superior in that regard but not by a lot given the monster duo (lel Sanji) dynamic. Would it be enough to offset Zoro's move ? I don't know. 

But out of the two Zoro's finisher was stronger.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 18, 2015)

Vermilion Kn said:


> I don't even want to attempt to analyse who has better haki between Luffy and Zoro. Haki is vague as fuck and Pica is not a proper measuring stick for Zoro's haki on account of being such a scrub. Logic dictates that Luffy should be superior in that regard but not by a lot given the monster duo (lel Sanji) dynamic. Would it be enough to offset Zoro's move ? I don't know.
> 
> But out of the two Zoro's finisher was stronger.



Luffy had to overpower Doflamingo's spider web and awakening strings.Zoro's wasn't stronger.


----------



## Shiny (Jun 18, 2015)

The dmg on the ground was doflamingo on it


A king kong gun to the ground would be much bigger


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 18, 2015)

People seriously suggesting that anyone else in the crew has something that can overpower this?


----------



## falconzx (Jun 18, 2015)

zoro solos 

great thread


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 18, 2015)

Luffy soloes


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 18, 2015)

Zoro could cut Luffy's arm because G4 doesn't make him any harder than normal, but it wouldn't halt the momentum any more than DD's attack did so the force would still hammer him.

Sanji... yeah, if he kicks _at_ KKG he's not standing on that leg for a month. He should cause some burning damage though. 

Radical Beam could pierce it but it would do even less to halt the momentum of crushing force than Zoro's attack.


----------



## Amol (Jun 18, 2015)

They will manage to wound Luffy's hand but I doubt they will completely manage to stop it.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 18, 2015)

I would hope that they're smart enough to try evading it rather than taking it head on. If they focus on just evading until Luffy runs out of Haki, they should checkmate. Though not as strong as Luffy, Zoro shouldn't be too far away. He should be able to withstand Luffy's barrage. Add in the rest of the crew and I think it's too much for the captain.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

Just on another note, I wouldn't be surprised if this attack surpassed Entei.

Unless anyone can prove Ace>Luffy still.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 18, 2015)

Assuming that last attack was Mingo's strongest it depends on where you put Zoro's Asura in terms to that. Even if it was as strong as Asura it would still mean KKG>Asura. 

IMO KKG>>any attack of straw hats including Asura & HM of Sanji.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 18, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Just on another note, I wouldn't be surprised if this attack surpassed Entei.
> 
> Unless anyone can prove Ace>Luffy still.



On that note, when will we see a̶m̶a̶t̶e̶r̶a̶s̶u̶ black flame  from Sabo


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 18, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Zoro could cut Luffy's arm because G4 doesn't make him any harder than normal, but it wouldn't halt the momentum any more than DD's attack did so the force would still hammer him.



Just give it up. Zoro can't even touch the birdcage and we just saw Luffy punch through Doflamingo's biggest defensive move as well as one of his biggest offensive moves (if not the biggest) simultaneously. He repelled Doflamingos spikes right off his hand.

People keep saying hurr cutting powa durr but Luffy has been punching the tips of exploding spears and chewing steel swords in half since East Blue.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jun 18, 2015)

So according to the poll so far, Zolo>Luffy


----------



## Yuki (Jun 18, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Just on another note, I wouldn't be surprised if this attack surpassed Entei.
> 
> Unless anyone can prove Ace>Luffy still.



Nope, i officially give up with that now.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 18, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> Just give it up. Zoro can't even touch the birdcage and we just saw Luffy punch through Doflamingo's biggest defensive move as well as one of his biggest offensive moves (if not the biggest) simultaneously. He repelled Doflamingos spikes right off his hand.
> 
> People keep saying hurr cutting powa durr but Luffy has been punching the tips of exploding spears and chewing steel swords in half since East Blue.



Law cut Doffy's hand. Zoro's cutting power is miles beyond Law's. Doffy's Haki is better than Luffy's. You're delusional.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 18, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Law cut Doffy's hand.



What does Doflamingo's hand have to do with anything? Luffy punched through his net and his awakening powered string spikes. Not his hand.



Coruscation said:


> Zoro's cutting power is miles beyond Law's



Lol


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 18, 2015)

Doffy's hand is harder than Luffy's because his Haki is better. If Law can cut a harder hand, Zoro can cut a softer. 

Get back to me when Law dishes out even 1/100 of Daizen Sekai's cutting power with just his physical stats and swordsmanship.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 18, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Doffy's hand is harder than Luffy's because his Haki is better. If Law can cut a harder hand, Zoro can cut a softer.



You're not answering my question, you're just echoing your own broken logic. What the fuck does Doflamingos hand have to do with anything.

Luffy's finisher would flatten anything Zoro could pull out his ass. He easily withstood and deflected one of Doflamingo's most powerful piercing attacks. Your waifu isn't going to do any better.



Coruscation said:


> Get back to me when Law dishes out even 1/100 of Daizen Sekai's cutting power with just his physical stats and swordsmanship.



Nonsensical argument. Get back to me when Zoro dishes out even 1/100 of Daizen Sekai's cutting power with just his physical stats and not his swords.


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 18, 2015)

Hardness is what stops cutting attacks. Luffy's Haki isn't enough to stop Zoro's cutting power. He can overpower the attack, but he'll get cut in the process. Doflamingo's strings have already been seen as mostly insufficient to cut through Luffy's Haki. They're dangerous because of how Doflamingo controls them. 

I doubt you even understand what you just said or tried to say.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 18, 2015)

Luffy whose haki got pierced by a drug addict fish man is going to send a giant fist at a guy who just cut through a heap of giant fist all day...and carries his [Blocked Domain] status....

King Kong isn't something you throw at Zoro from a neutral grounded position. If Luffy knocked him off balance to set-up Kong it would be perfect otherwise he is risking his arm for success he very well may not see.

I don't see why I bother this section is full of the dumbest power discussions on the presumption that a manga as shit as fairy tail has a better grasp on its power progression. Luffy isn't dropping his whole crew with King Kong Gun so long as they're healthy.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 18, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Hardness is what stops cutting attacks. Luffy's Haki isn't enough to stop Zoro's cutting power. He can overpower the attack, but he'll get cut in the process. Doflamingo's strings have already been seen as mostly insufficient to cut through Luffy's Haki. They're dangerous because of how Doflamingo controls them.
> 
> I doubt you even understand what you just said or tried to say.



Keep dodging. I doubt you even remember what point you were trying to make two posts back.

Zoro couldn't hope to break through the defense and attack of Doflamingo. He couldn't hope to break through the attack that broke through those two combined.




ensoriki said:


> Luffy whose haki got pierced by a drug addict fish man is going to send a giant fist at a guy who just cut through a heap of giant fist all day...and carries his [Blocked Domain] status....



Hodi > Doflamingo if we stick by your logic then I guess. Confirmed.

After all, haki and imaginary cutting power (always as strong as the discussion requires for it to favor Zoro) is all that counts.


----------



## Typhon (Jun 18, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> After all, haki and imaginary cutting power (always as strong as the discussion requires for it to favor Zoro) is all that counts.



Pretty much. Luffy no-sells Doffy's greatest defense and attack, but Zoro would still manage to cut him.

Now for the thread, does Luffy just use one King Kong Gun? Because this move doesn't seem like it's even suited for multiple targets.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Jun 18, 2015)

_Realistically Luffy should lose a hand if he attempts to punch through Zoro's strongest attack. In manga though, similarly to how Doflamingo's strings didn't impale him, i wouldn't be that surprised if Oda would handle it differently. 

Sanji needs to dodge that. Even assuming he has a lot more to show, i highly doubt it will be something that would enhance his durability up to a point where he even has a chance to clash with that and not get critically injured. He's a lot more likely to have something that enhances his evasiveness in terms of an addition to his defensive tools, so when dealing with high end moves from people as strong or stronger than him his best option is to get out of the way and then land his own attack if possible._


----------



## Dunno (Jun 18, 2015)

Luffy couldn't even beat Zoro with one King Kong Gun, much less the rest of the crew.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 18, 2015)

falconzx said:


> zoro solos
> 
> great thread



zoro solos 

great thread


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 18, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> Hodi > Doflamingo if we stick by your logic then I guess. Confirmed.
> 
> After all, haki and imaginary cutting power (always as strong as the discussion requires for it to favor Zoro) is all that counts.


On the contrary it speaks to your own?
Luffys Haki isn't impregnable, given the instances between Hodi, Bellamy AND Doflamingo it's a laugh riot that people want to insinuate that it is. Especially in the same breathe where his over fellow Supernovas are either separating the Punk Hazard mountain, or wiping out the Pica Golem cleanly and Pica's haki. The whole arc has been [Blocked Domain] hype but I suppose we'll put our thumbs up our asses. Despite Oda bring it up multiple times within this whole escapade of Law, Zoro, Luffy and Cavendish & Bellamy's hate/admiration for them. In your binary A>B> C logic Luffy being pierced by Hodi means that I'm saying Hodi > Doflamingo. In the rational of an intelligent person it means Luffy's haki is fallible and will falter given sufficient force irregardless of whatever status the OL wants to apply to that character based on A>B>C logic.


Though no I suppose Zoro's cutting power is imaginary, everything he hits. The cutting steel of FI, slicing the ice formation @ PH, the intent on Monet, Pica's golem being continually dissected, the cut that all PH bore witness to, Pica's Haki getting ignored, the actual time taken by Oda to speak of Zoro's Haki training with Mihawk.

Imaginary cutting power.

Luffy going to solo his crew with King Kong Gun, stay classy OL.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 18, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> In your binary A>B> C logic Luffy being pierced by Hodi means that I'm saying Hodi > Doflamingo. In the rational of an intelligent person it means Luffy's haki is infallible and will falter given sufficient force irregardless of whatever status the OL wants to apply to that character based on A>B>C logic.



That's your logic, not mine. I'm not putting words in your mouth, so stop acting offended.

You were the one who brought up Hodi in the first place.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 18, 2015)

HaxHax said:


> That's your logic, not mine. I'm not putting words in your mouth, so stop acting offended.
> 
> You were the one who brought up Hodi in the first place.



Hodi pierced Luffys haki
"Your saying Hodi is better then Doflamingo".
That is *exactly* misconstruing an argument and putting words in my mouth.


----------



## Muah (Jun 18, 2015)

No. I mean he can defeat his whole crew but one punch isn't going to beat both zoro and sanji unless he hits them directly with it.


----------



## HaxHax (Jun 19, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Hodi pierced Luffys haki
> "Your saying Hodi is better then Doflamingo".
> That is *exactly* misconstruing an argument and putting words in my mouth.



And you were arguing that Zoro would have no problems taking on the kong gun because Hodi was able to hurt Luffy.

Yet in this chapter we saw some of Doflamingo's most powerful piercing attacks bounce right off it.

So what does that tell us, by that broken linear logic? That Hodi is stronger than Doflamingo.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 19, 2015)

King Kong Gun is an extremely fast attack.

If Zoro can counter and cut that then he can also do the same anytime Luffy even gets close to him.

In other words for Zoro to be able to cut off Luffy's hand during King Kong Gun he would also be able to low dif Luffy because no matter what attack Luffy did Zoro would just cut it and Luffy would die the second he got to close.

Luffy's attacks have always been much faster than his personal moving speed.

Luffy is much faster than Zoro.

This is literally a case of A > B > C


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 19, 2015)

Only Zoro survives, Sanji gets yamcha'd, the rest get Hiroshima'd


----------



## RileyD (Jun 19, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> On the contrary it speaks to your own?
> Luffys Haki isn't impregnable, given the instances between Hodi, Bellamy AND Doflamingo it's a laugh riot that people want to insinuate that it is. Especially in the same breathe where his over fellow Supernovas are either separating the Punk Hazard mountain, or wiping out the Pica Golem cleanly and Pica's haki. The whole arc has been [Blocked Domain] hype but I suppose we'll put our thumbs up our asses. Despite Oda bring it up multiple times within this whole escapade of Law, Zoro, Luffy and Cavendish & Bellamy's hate/admiration for them. In your binary A>B> C logic Luffy being pierced by Hodi means that I'm saying Hodi > Doflamingo. In the rational of an intelligent person it means Luffy's haki is infallible and will falter given sufficient force irregardless of whatever status the OL wants to apply to that character based on A>B>C logic.
> 
> 
> ...



All the instances of Luffy's bad showings are PIS, that don't make sense giving his high end showings and are just to allow for plot. The villains don't have this handicap and are allowed to solo whoever they meet, but Luffy will struggle with complete fodder that makes no sense like Hyouzo, Monet, Gladius, Toy Soldiers. It's to extend the arc and provide drama, it's shitty inconsistent writing.

Hody was to allow for the bloodloss and handicap EGG for plot reasons so we could have the sea kings and the blood transfer (lol)
Bellamy was to hype the power of compression for G4 and also PIS to handicap Luffy to match Doflamingos handicap (as Doflamingo confirmed)

For actual serious Luffy feats:
G4's defences no selled a athlete thread, G3 is a lot stronger than base and a lot harder tahn base.
G4 G3 stacked King Kong broke through spider thread, something G3 couldn't do and Zoro Definitely couldn't do as he couldn't even break through birdcage.
King Kong was unaffected by the 16 piercing attacks and broke through them no diff, previously his base haki had failed to defend against weaker versions of this attack in the same chapter.


Using feats from a non serious Luffy is not fair, this is the moron who will fall for traps repeatedly despite having CoO, who will not notice Doflamingo is conscious and finish him despite having CoO, the moron who almost gets frozen by fodder Monet, the moron who rides a bull for 20 chapters and needs Bartolemeo to make him steps rather than using gomu gomu no rocket from chapter 4 of the manga.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jun 19, 2015)

Assuming no PIS , Zoro working Sanji together will always be enough to handle anything Luffy can dish out. Luffys attack would fail. 

Sanji has been straight up JOBBING and Zoro's being held back for obvious reasons. Maybe next arc when Oda makes it really obvious then the slowpokes  will realize that the monster trio is still a thing. Until then the G4 wank will continue.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 19, 2015)

Coruscation said:


> Zoro could cut Luffy's arm because G4 doesn't make him any harder than normal, but it wouldn't halt the momentum any more than DD's attack did so the force would still hammer him.
> 
> Sanji... yeah, if he kicks _at_ KKG he's not standing on that leg for a month. He should cause some burning damage though.
> 
> Radical Beam could pierce it but it would do even less to halt the momentum of crushing force than Zoro's attack.



Gear 4 negated Doffy's attack when it worked on Luffy minutes ago prior to using Gear 4. Athlete thread or whatever.


----------



## Magentabeard (Jun 20, 2015)

Nope Asura and lights out to the rubber man.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jun 20, 2015)

Magentabeard said:


> Nope Asura and lights out to the rubber man.



Ashura not required to beat current G4 Luffy

Sansen Sekai is enough


----------



## DarkRasengan (Jun 21, 2015)

Get zoro or sanji to hold usopps impact dial


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 21, 2015)

There are several other things to keep in mind. 

1. Luffy's G4 also increases his durability because it somehow pushes him armaments hardening past its normal limits. This was stated and was also evident when he brushed off one of Doflamingo's piercing attacks without taking any damage.  

2. Doflamingo had already taken a lot of damage before he tried to match this attack. Not only did get hurt by injection shot and gamma knife (there's no way he healed all that completely), but he also a lot of G4 hits afterwards. 

3. Luffy wasn't fresh either. He took damage from both Doflamingo's attacks and also the stress on his body from using G4 once already. Doflamingo confirmed this. So it's safe to say that the effect would have been greater had he used it from the beginning. But with that said, Doflamingo would have been fresh as well, so I doubt it would have been a one shot. 

4. It depends on whether they can try to stop him before he dishes out the move. If the purpose of this thread is to ask whether they can stop the move itself, then I guess that wouldn't be allowed, but if it's to ask whether they can measure up to Luffy in G4, then I don't see why they'd wait for him to use it. But if they did, they'd have that much more trouble, because the move itself seems pretty damn fast, and I don't think that Zoro or Sanji have reaction speeds on the caliber of Doflamingo's. 

5. The Strawhat that's going to be pulling the weight here is Zoro. I mean let's face it, heat and blunt damage are some of the worst ways to go after Luffy, behind poison in terms of ineffectiveness. Even if you power scale Sanji and assume he can make a bigger Hell Memories than what he's shown (which you should), he's still not going to be doing much to Luffy while he's in G4, much less stopping King Kong Gun. Zoro has a better chance because cutlery is probably the best way to harm Luffy next to freezing him (Aokiji). 

6. The only moves that Zoro has shown that can maybe stop KKG are Daisen Sekkai and 1080 Pound Cannon. Sanzen Sekkai may be just as powerful, but I mean, it's a short ranged move, so how is he going to land it? With that said, Daisen Sekai hasn't been shown as a long range move either, but rather a large area of effect move, so it remains to be seen whether he can actually use it from a long distance away from what he's trying to cut. Judging from the fact that he needed Orlumbus to launch him and that he waited until he reached Pica to dish it out, I'd say he can't, and I doubt his reactions are good enough to counter it on the way down without actually getting hit by it. So that leaves 1080 Pound Cannon, which is both a long range and area of effect move, but not nearly as powerful. It may have cut through Pica's golem, but can it do enough damage to Luffy in G4 to stop KKG? I doubt it.

So taking all that into account, the Strawhats best bet is to have Sanji launch Zoro upwards (a risky move, but one they've pulled off before), so that Zoro can use either Daisen Sekkai or Sanzen Sekkai. So can they stop King Kong Gun? Probably. But if they can't, the only one who is maybe coming out of it is Zoro, and he's not going to be in good shape.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 21, 2015)

It kills everyone.


----------



## tanman (Jun 21, 2015)

If they all stand together and take it, everyone but Zoro and Sanji get K.O.ed. After that G4 Luffy finishes with or three or four more hits each.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 21, 2015)

A single KKG isn't putting down Zoro, and he's able to push Luffy to his limits without the others.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 22, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> A single KKG isn't putting down Zoro, and he's able to push Luffy to his limits without the others.




Going with this.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 22, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> A single KKG isn't putting down Zoro, and he's able to push Luffy to his limits without the others.



No he's not pushing him tho his limits after taking a KKG to the face..he'll be wrecked and Luffy can easilly finish him off after that.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jun 22, 2015)

Luffy isn't beating Zoro in a direct clash of armament haki, provided they both use their best moves. I acknowledge that current Zoro would lose soundly to G4, but if Luffy tries any variant of G3 his hands will not be in one piece.

What makes G4 so great is its the complete package. It didn't suddenly make Luffy  the best Armament user in the M3.


----------



## tanman (Jun 22, 2015)

Going to stick with Luffy's CoA > Zoro's CoA.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 22, 2015)

I think that Zoro could withstand  it if he used  his most powerful cutting attack. He'd literally be on his last legs though in the aftermath. Not sure about Sanji but that would depend on what he's been holding back.


----------

